
Even senior engineers can’t afford to live near their offices in San Francisco - katiey
http://qz.com/516486/even-senior-engineers-cant-afford-to-live-near-their-offices-in-san-francisco
======
sebastian_ang
Thanks for sharing. We are considering to move to the Bay Area and we heard a
lot about this problem, this confirms it.

